# My PB Yak Bream - Wed 12th April



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Caught this old bugger today. He went 40cm. Slow trolling a shallow diving/floating 9cm long lure (cheap Big W $4 special) over weedbeds in about 3 foot of water. I was casting soft plastics and actually had a tailor on my other rod when this bloke hit so had to do a bit of scrambling to clear the other rod and make sure this one didn't get off. Happy Days..


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

SNODGER DAVEY. GREAT WHAT $4 CAN DO. :shock:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

you know it's a good BREAMBO when they smile with those big blue lips well done .  fishbrain


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice bream m8


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice fish.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

wow that is a snodger! awesome work. How are those big blue lips - must be cold water down there :roll: :wink:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

good fish there and its got that look......when you let me go i am outa here :lol: :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Great fish mate. bloody well done.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Top Blue Nose Dave, well done


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Great fish, Davey. Did ya give those big lips a big kiss before saying goodbye? :lol:

cheers.
Cid


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow. look at him. cracker.


----------

